# flashmaster



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

does anyone know how to get in touch with flashmaster? I would like to try his break but he hasen't been on this site for a while.

Has anyone else used one?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've used his break and it's ok. it doesn't work perfectly for the way we do our flashings on masonry walls but I can see how it works for him. However the little brake buddy, i think was the name, works well for us to bend the folds in the steps on our counter flashing. The limitation I found when folding the kicout on the bottom of the flashing was the lack of means of folding a rolled over hem. I can see how his product works for most roofers, but I couldn't make it work for us. 

I would simply private message him. it will likely send him an email notification.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,
I am newbie in this forum site.
Thanks.


----------

